# Top speed with you bow mount?



## MarsAngler40 (Apr 2, 2015)

Just wondering what speeds people have reached with bow mount trolling motors? Thrust of motor and boat size would also be helpful.


----------



## Zum (Apr 3, 2015)

Most trolling motors are going to range from 3-5 mph. I have used a 30 and two different types of 55's on a 1652 boat...barely any difference in speed but if the wind picks up or battling current you will want more thrust.


----------



## Keystone (Apr 3, 2015)

What Zum said. I get from barely moving to right at 5 mph on a calm day.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Apr 3, 2015)

I have an early 80s 16' fisher mod V (Think old tracker) with a 101lb older Minn Kota. I get about 4.5 mph out of it on the GPS and the juice lasts forever. One marathon day me and two other guys fished for 15 hours and still had plenty of juice to get back home. It was a HP restricted lake so we had to use the trolling motor all day. 

I think that is one often overlooked benefit of the higher voltage systems. The batteries far outlast a 12v system.


----------



## MarsAngler40 (Apr 3, 2015)

Well I fell better now, I get 7mph with my 24v 70lb thrust.


----------



## jethro (Apr 3, 2015)

I'd love a 24v trolling motor. So much more longevity. Not only throughout the day but with the life of the batteries. I would be considered a heavy, "power user" of my trolling motor, maybe 20 hours a week. I find that even when I buy a top quality battery and am diligent with my charging, the batteries last 2 seasons before they start noticeably loosing capacity. A 24 v system, buy very good quality batteries and they will last much more than 2 seasons.

Anyway, I have a 12v 50lb Minn Kota PD and it pushes my 14' deep V about 5mph on full.


----------



## onthewater102 (Apr 3, 2015)

I get 7mph ~ 8mph with an 80# thrust bow-mount on a 1436. The 24v system is very nice, but the trade-off is the extra weight of 2 batteries that I'm lugging around now.


----------

